
Border Patrol Agents Stop Domestic Travelers at New York Airport - kareemm
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/border-patrol-agents-stop-domestic-travelers-at-new-york-airport-w468643
======
trendia
Is there a reason the check didn't happen at TSA instead? Everyone is required
to show ID when they go through security, making a second check when exiting
the plane unnecessary.

The only scenario in which CBP would check deplaning passengers is that an
individual used someone else's boarding pass to get on a different flight than
they were scheduled.

In that case, I still don't see CBP being involved but rather normal law
enforcement.

~~~
cylinder
You don't have to show ID to enter security. It's just the most convenient way
to confirm your identity. TSA is not concerned and not able to enforce
immigration laws. ICE can't just walk up to the TSA ID-checker and say "tell
me if you see a Jose Morales."

~~~
trendia
TSA asks for identification when you show boarding pass. How would I confirm
my identity without ID? (e.g. driver's license or passport)

------
zerg2k
Am I the only one that does not like this? :(

~~~
libraryatnight
Things are getting scary. I don't really know what to do. It feels like my
country has gone completely mad. Empathy and reason feel forsaken. Some things
incite protest, journalists point out what looks like insanity, and at first
I'd agree and feel some vindication that perhaps all is not lost. Now each
article, each sign held up, feels like just another example of powerlessness
and inefficacy. Screaming into the void. We've become everything I was taught
we shouldn't be and those fighting seem to be doing so in vain. I don't really
understand what's happening or what can truly be done.

~~~
mythrwy
Human society and history is a lot older than us and we are subject to forces
set in motion long ago with very limited capacity to change this.

And human nature is a problem priests and moms and governments have been
working on for a long time with very limited success.

It's kind of like when it's raining. You can't really get mad. It's a natural
event that happens as the result of a proceeding sequence of actions and will
eventually play out. So put on a rain coat.

I'm not advocating for helplessness either. We have to do what we can to
improve the quality of human existence. That's our whole job. But acceptance
of the scale of our lives and efforts and our current place in space and time
I think is peace. We can't look at things in isolation but rather as how they
connect in a series of cause and effects.

Sorry for the ramble. Just trying to discourage agitation. Agitation doesn't
it make it stop raining and renders us less able to deal with it.

------
pasbesoin
"Ihre Papiere, bitte."

I also wish / would like to know whether someone recorded the exact wording
that was conveyed, to the airline staff, and to the passengers, and by whom.

The numerous recountings by passengers give the strong impression that this
was anything but "voluntary".

~~~
belovedeagle
But since no one bothered to assert their rights (I'm sure it would have been
mentioned), we'll never know how a court might have interpreted the situation
(or whether the agents would have done the right thing and backed down - but
who am I kidding?).

------
cylinder
I will not comply (US citizen).

I will also not answer any non-customs related questions when re entering the
country (eg, what were you doing overseas?)

